# Spanish formal/informal



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Although my Spanish isn't perfect, I'm starting a couple of Spanish-language projects in my new town. In response to a recent newspaper article about these initiatives, a local priest, who is from a Spanish-speaking country, wrote to congratulate me and to wish me well.

In fact I did chat briefly with him in the supermarket a few months ago. It's a small town, so our paths are likely to cross again.

I'd like to thank him for his email. I feel I should use the "Usted" form, but I'm not sure whether to address him as "Padre" or by his first name.

His email was quite formal, but he ended with a joking comment and "jejeje."

I'm not Catholic. I have known a few priests in various contexts, and (with one exception), I always called them by their first name. But if I use "usted" with him, I'm not sure.

Frankly, calling someone usted as well as Padre seems a bit much. But I don't want to be rude or inappropriate either.

tl;dr: Can I mix "usted" with first name?


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep , padre is fine ... or as telenovelas padresito xD.
Usted padre is not weird but it depends.
you can use it in certain contexts such as : Usted padre, ¿puede hacerme un favor ? , Padre ,¿puede hacerme un favor ? or Usted , ¿puede hacerme un favor ?.

All valids but saying every sentence as usted padre is not natural , you can mix i guess ...


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you, @superloco3000 . What I meant was this:

Let's say his name is Martín. Is it weird to use his first name ("Hola Martín") and then formal "su" ("Gracias por su mensaje")?

Since his email was formal, I'm now thinking I should go all formal (Padre, usted/su) for now. It might be possible to switch to informal (Martín, tú) in future.

He is from Peru, if that's any help.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Padre Martin is the best option , when you start to know each other I would only use Padre , I wouldn't use Padre Martin all the time either , only a few times.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

islandlight said:


> Although my Spanish isn't perfect, I'm starting a couple of Spanish-language projects in my new town. In response to a recent newspaper article about these initiatives, a local priest, who is from a Spanish-speaking country, wrote to congratulate me and to wish me well.
> 
> In fact I did chat briefly with him in the supermarket a few months ago. It's a small town, so our paths are likely to cross again.
> 
> ...


You totally can. Just use Señor along with the name or Padre works too.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

So ... Hola Señor Martín, Gracias por su mensaje.

It's okay to say Señor Martín to a priest? (I prefer this, if it's okay.)


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

islandlight said:


> So ... Hola Señor Martín, Gracias por su mensaje.
> 
> It's okay to say Señor Martín to a priest? (I prefer this, if it's okay.)


Nope , It's not natural... Padre Martin is better , but he is gonna understand you anyway.
Señor is more use to lord lands or public powers.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Got it, thanks so much! Padre Martín it is.


----------

